# something for all dog owners to think about



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

If you really care about your pet, I urge you read this whether you like this breed or not.
I was recently on another Maltese forum and I have to say that I was disgusted. There was this story about a dog attacking and killing some one's beloved pet. This breed was supposedly a "Pit Bull"
I know this has nothing to do with Maltese, but on there were some of the nastiest comments I have ever seen. They were calling Pits "evil", "devils", "monsters", and "killers". I was totally surprised by those comments. I see the same people get mad because of their dogs being called "annoying", "ankle-biters", "not really dogs", and such things like that.
I would just like to say some things about "Pit Bulls".
--There is no such thing as a breed called Pit Bulls. These three breeds are generally clumped together and called Pit Bulls: The American Pit Bull Terrier, The Staffordshire Bull Terrier, The American Staffordshire Terrier, and all other mixes that are saw as vicious. I used to call the American Pit Bull Terriers(ABPT) "Pit Bulls" for short until I learned this, but now I call them Pits.
--Some people say that Once a Pit kills, it will kill again. THIS IS NOT TRUE. This saying has been proved wrong by Leo, a former Micheal Vick dog that is now a therapy dog.
<a href=\'index.php?act=findpost&pid=0\'>Leo, the therapy dog</a>
--ABPTs were NOT bred to be human aggressive. When they are bred for fighting, human aggressive Pits are killed and not bred because the owners need to get in the ring while the dog is in fight mode to medically treat it.
--RESPONSIBLE breeders are trying to breed the aggression out of Pits, but there will always be Back Yard Breeders and Puppy Mills that will just breed two together just to get the money.
--I see a lot of small dog owners rant and rave for Pits to be banned. I understand that they want their dogs to be safe, but banning a breed of dog is not going to solve the problem. If we do ban Pits, there will only be another breed to surface and be so called killers and this will continue until there are no dogs left.
--Another thing about banning them, this would mean RESPONSIBLE dog owners , across the country, getting their dogs they have worked so hard to properly socialize to better the breed, ripped from them and destroyed.
--I have a Pit/Husky-Lab mix. He is the sweetest dog I have ever had. Everybody tells me that I should kill him or smash his head in(two of the nicest comments, the others are too bad to post on here) because of his breed. 
So to wrap this up, I just think that people wanting to blame the breed are not at fault, they have just been blindsided by the media hype and what they have heard from friends. They just need to be educated.
So what do you guys think?


--A dog is a dog, no matter what breed, how big or how small.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You know what is so ironic. Hubby and I went out for a short lunch yesterday. And we know the waitresses and manager very well. It's so funny, they all come rushing over, and we all pull out our pics of our babies, of various breeds, and we all gush over each others babies. And guess what, two of the waitresses have Pitts ( I can't off hand remember the specific breed of the Pits), but let me tell you something, the sweetest faces, and the owners ADORE them, and just gushed at how loving they are.

When hubby and I have gone to shelters, the first babies that catch my heart and I just want to kiss their special faces, are the Pit breed. I LOVE their faces.

When I see children, "acting out", I look right at the parents. Same goes for any special fur-baby. I don't look at the breed, or the dog itself, I think of the owners who had them, and mistreated them, or poorly trained them. 

My gosh, it is soooooo not the animals fault, in my eyes.....never not ever. I feel so bad for the Pit breed, more then I can tell you.

Bless you for spreading the word. 





QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 1 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696979


> If you really care about your pet, I urge you read this whether you like this breed or not.
> I was recently on another Maltese forum and I have to say that I was disgusted. There was this story about a dog attacking and killing some one's beloved pet. This breed was supposedly a "Pit Bull"
> I know this has nothing to do with Maltese, but on there were some of the nastiest comments I have ever seen. They were calling Pits "evil", "devils", "monsters", and "killers". I was totally surprised by those comments. I see the same people get mad because of their dogs being called "annoying", "ankle-biters", "not really dogs", and such things like that.
> I would just like to say some things about "Pit Bulls".
> ...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 1 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696979


> If you really care about your pet, I urge you read this whether you like this breed or not.
> I was recently on another Maltese forum and I have to say that I was disgusted. There was this story about a dog attacking and killing some one's beloved pet. This breed was supposedly a "Pit Bull"
> I know this has nothing to do with Maltese, but on there were some of the nastiest comments I have ever seen. They were calling Pits "evil", "devils", "monsters", and "killers". I was totally surprised by those comments. I see the same people get mad because of their dogs being called "annoying", "ankle-biters", "not really dogs", and such things like that.
> I would just like to say some things about "Pit Bulls".
> ...


:amen: :goodpost: 
Don't ban bad dogs, ban bad people!
Alot of people in my area have pit bulls, and I tell you they are the sweetest dogs ever! They are very strong, and tackle me with kisses whenever I see them LOL


----------



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

*all*</span> breeds of dogs. 

--A dog is a dog, no matter what breed, how big or how small</span>


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I totally agree with you, "Pit Bulls" are looked at as one of those dogs that only certain people own. It's not true at all, they are actually one of the most loving breeds of dog. They are actually more people friendly than a lot of other dogs, it just depends on the owners. It kills me to see that dogs are hurt or killed because of people's perception of them. I have a ton of friends with Pits and I absolutely adore all of them, I actually thought about getting one before we had Daisy. I feel the same abour a lot of larger breed dogs like Rots, cane corso, mastiff etc. I love these big dogs, I have said it before and I will say it again...If I could have hundreds of dogs, all different breeds, I WOULD! I read the Michael Vick dog's article in the recent Sports Illustrated and just cried my eyes out reading about all of the horrible things that these dogs endured. The females being tied up to an axle of a car so they wouldn't be able to move. Blood soaked rugs found around the cages that the dogs were in from dogs not only fighting but being killed because they were "too aggressive"! It just makes me sick. I try to get the word out about how Pits are not bad dogs as much as possible, it is going to take a lot of work before people realize that they are not "bad dogs". Thank you for posting this, I hope that people start to see what great pets they really are. :you rock: :two thumbs up:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree also, but , I also must say they need to be in the right owners hands.
They need to know right from the start who the master is, not just pits also rotti's and dobermans and Mastiffs.
I have a couple of friends with Pitt's and your right they are wonderful dogs, but my friends are also responsible owners.

They have been giving a bad name cause of disgusting money hungry people who want to make a buck.
Sorry to say but most when found need to be put down,. there is a small percentage that can be saved,thats sad.
They should ban people not pitts, totally agree :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how my hubby would LOVE a pit or rotty, or shepard..He actually loves all animals, and so do I.
I honestly and this is the truth, have never heard small dog owners, look down on bigger breeds. If you love fur-babies, you love them all.

To be quite honest, or course I love the Maltese, more then the moon and the stars, but I also love so many other breeds, actually all breeds. If they have four legs...I adore them :wub: 

The bigger dogs at the vets, just crack me up.!!! The hide their sweet heads behind their owners, thinking no one can see them, and LOL, there bodies extend all the way out...but they think no one can see them. Crack me up.

I do have to be careful about which breed I have, as I do have asthma and allergies. 

Anyway, have peace of heart, that this special breed is adored by many. But keep spreading the word. :thumbsup:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I know a lot of people love their particular breeds, but it's really sobering and eye opening to read dog bite statistics and dog bite fatality statistics.

Here's an article written by Nicholas Dodman, one of the nation's leading veterinary behaviorists. Although the article was written 5-6 years ago, it's still an informative article. According to this article, of the dog bites which are fatal, 67 percent of the fatalities are by rotweillers and pits:


Aggressive Dogs: Fact and Fiction





Joy



Edited to add a paragraph from the above referenced article:

*The top 10 breeds involved in lethal dog bite attacks, accounting for four or more human deaths each over the last 20 years, are: pitbull-type (66), Rottweiler (39), German shepherd (17), husky-type (15), malamute (12), Doberman (9), chow chow (8), Saint Bernard (7), Great Dane (7) and Akita (4). *


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 1 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697084


> I know a lot of people love their particular breeds, but it's really sobering and eye opening to read dog bite statistics and dog bite fatality statistics.
> 
> Here's an article written by Nicholas Dodman, one of the nation's leading veterinary behaviorists. Although the article was written 5-6 years ago, it's still an informative article. According to this article, of the dog bites which are fatal, 67 percent of the fatalities are by rotweillers and pits:
> 
> ...



Hi Joy!!

Those facts may be true, but it they are a larger breed, the bite of course would do more damage and it would once again come down to responsiblity of the owner training the dog correctly. So there again, the stats should be reflective of the ownership of the breed and not so much the breed if that makes sense.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 1 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697090


> QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 1 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697084





> I know a lot of people love their particular breeds, but it's really sobering and eye opening to read dog bite statistics and dog bite fatality statistics.
> 
> Here's an article written by Nicholas Dodman, one of the nation's leading veterinary behaviorists. Although the article was written 5-6 years ago, it's still an informative article. According to this article, of the dog bites which are fatal, 67 percent of the fatalities are by rotweillers and pits:
> 
> ...



Hi Joy!!

Those facts may be true, but it they are a larger breed, the bite of course would do more damage and it would once again come down to responsiblity of the owner training the dog correctly. So there again, the stats should be reflective of the ownership of the breed and not so much the breed if that makes sense.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Most of the information I've read by behaviorists say that a dog's temperament is about 50% nature (genetics) and 50% nuture (training). To me, this means there's quite a few variables that determine the dogs temperament. 

I've met a few of the aggressive breeds which appear to be really sweet dogs, but I personally choose to not own a dog breed which may put other people and animals at risk for injury. I just don't want to be liable for that kind of thing. Also, I think I'll always be cautious/guarded around the breeds which have been associated with a high percentage of dog bites and human fatalities.


Joy


----------



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

*only*</span> people that own Pits or any dog like that are drug dealers, careless, only aquired the dog for macho reasons? I know many Pit owners that are not any of those.

Here are some posts from that one forum.

-And I guess it must be a requirement of a pit bull owner to be the most irresponsible, careless and downright worthless piece of crap that there is, because not one pit owner I have ever encountered has taken the necessary precautions to make sure that there dog does not have the opportunity to get out to do harm.

-I have heard stories like this one time after time and I am just wondering what it is going to take before some thing is done about these dogs. I can not understand what would incline someone to go out and get one of these devil dogs. The owners can spout their ignorant comments about how these dogs are misunderstood and it is because of the way they are raised and/or handled, but the bottom line is that these dogs are horrible vicious killers and should not be kept as pets

-This dogs are NOT misunderstood and there is nothing to do with how you raise them bla bla bla !!! They are EVIL !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
They will attack just like that for no reason, they will kill dogs, cats, human, whatever..! 
I have no idea how come it is still allowed to have a pit bull as a pet!!! and most of the time, their owners are the less responsible people you have ever seen. I think that pit bull and their owners have a LOT in common too..!

Then here is just one ignorant comment that was posted

-Large dogs need contol or they are difficult to live with....do sweet maltese really need to sit on command??" 

And people wonder why there's so many aggressive, disobedient little dogs around, it's because of people like these that won't take their dog anywhere, let it play with any dog, because it might get hurt!

Those are just some of the comments that were posted on there. I am no longer allowed on that site(presumably because I took up for the Pits)</span>


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 1 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696979


> If you really care about your pet, I urge you read this whether you like this breed or not.
> I was recently on another Maltese forum and I have to say that I was disgusted. There was this story about a dog attacking and killing some one's beloved pet. This breed was supposedly a "Pit Bull"
> I know this has nothing to do with Maltese, but on there were some of the nastiest comments I have ever seen. They were calling Pits "evil", "devils", "monsters", and "killers". I was totally surprised by those comments. I see the same people get mad because of their dogs being called "annoying", "ankle-biters", "not really dogs", and such things like that.
> I would just like to say some things about "Pit Bulls".
> ...



First of all, I respect your post, and, also, that you took time to write about how you feel.

However, I must admit, that I am very fearful of what are known in this area and other parts of the country as ... Pit Bulls. 

Unfortunately, I have seen too many children and adults in this area of the country being maimed or killed by Pits. It breaks my heart every time I see pictures and read of these horrible events.

There was a community several miles from us that continually complained to the local and appropriate officials, that several pitbulls were running free and attacking residents in the community. Nobody took it seriously. Sadly, a woman in her middle 80's ... and, her beloved Maltese ... were both brutally attacked by the pitbulls. Both the woman and her Malt died.

We live in one of the most popular and fastest growing counties in America ...it was actually listed as #1 in the USA. Even with that, unfortunately, there are still owners of dogs who do not follow the laws. It always seems to be the dogs that attack who are allowed to run off leash. 

Several months ago, while waiting to see our vet in the vet's office, a guy entered the waiting area with his pitbull. I swear by my life, he allowed his dog to aggressively go toward the other dogs in the waiting area. With that, the office staff moved us into one of the examining rooms immediately. I didn't say anything, but, beside observing the pitbull patient, they must have seen the fear on my face. And, the dog was heading toward Snowball, whom I was holding. 

However,the laws are becoming more enforced now, as they should have been in the beginning. So much so, that owners are going to jail ... especially when an innocent person, or their pets, are brutally attacked.

On the otherhand, I do understand what you are saying about pitbulls that are not trained to be aggressive. And, you make a good point that if pittbulls are completey banned ... then the bad guys (my words) will just find another way to breed an aggressive breed that can brutally attack both humans and other animals. 

I do hope that at some point, I can pet a pitbull and feel safe. I know they aren't all bad. 

And, I don't consider the breed evil. However, I do consider people like Michael Vick evil. I'd never want him to be a role model to my children or grandchildren. I don't give excuses for those who say that is how they grew up, learning to treat certain animals that way. It just doesn't fly with me.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I hate that all of "Pits" are labeled as bad. It's not fair to them, but on the other hand, my neighbor across the street might have a different point of view. We are required by our neighborhood to have a fenced in yard. The fence only needs to be 3 foot tall along the front of the house, and 6ft in the back. Well, she lost her Miniature Schnauzer when a "Pit Bull" jumped her 3 foot fence and basically ate her dog. She was unable to save him. The dog ran off and she wasn't able to take any action. My cousin has a Pit for a long time. He also had little girls. They are now 9 and 13. They grew up with that dog. And she did bite on occasion. It was never very severe, but she did draw blood a few times. These are just my few experiences with them. I really haven't been around them enough to KNOW the breed.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jan 1 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697143


> I hate that all of "Pits" are labeled as bad. It's not fair to them, but on the other hand, my neighbor across the street might have a different point of view. We are required by our neighborhood to have a fenced in yard. The fence only needs to be 3 foot tall along the front of the house, and 6ft in the back. Well, she lost her Miniature Schnauzer when a "Pit Bull" jumped her 3 foot fence and basically ate her dog. She was unable to save him. The dog ran off and she wasn't able to take any action. My cousin has a Pit for a long time. He also had little girls. They are now 9 and 13. They grew up with that dog. And she did bite on occasion. It was never very severe, but she did draw blood a few times. These are just my few experiences with them. I really haven't been around them enough to KNOW the breed.[/B]



oh gosh, :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

I just don't know enough about any of this, but it all is just so so so sad. From every side.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 1 2009,) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696979


> --A dog is a dog, no matter what breed, how big or how small.[/B]


I disagree.


----------



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

-I have heard stories like this one time after time and I am just wondering what it is going to take before some thing is done about these dogs. I can not understand what would incline someone to go out and get one of these devil dogs. The owners can spout their ignorant comments about how these dogs are misunderstood and it is because of the way they are raised and/or handled, but the bottom line is that these dogs are horrible vicious killers and should not be kept as pets

I have to kind of agree with the underlined part of this comment, it is not always how the dog is raised. I have met many wonderful Pits that were beaten and starved and forced to breed, and inbreed even, but they were wonderful dogs. One even smiled.

Here are two of them that my friend had.

Cami the smiler

Cami the crazy but loveable

-Unfortunately for Cami she was starved to death. She was my favorite of their dogs and was still loveable through all that she endured.

This was Thunder.

Thunder the lucky one

-Fortunately for Thunder, he was found a loving home with people that cared.

There were many more dogs in those neighbor's reign of terror, but I no longer associate with that friend.


----------



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

Darn those links didn't work
here are different links

Cami
Cami 2

-This is Cami. Unfortunately for Cami she was starved to death. She was my favorite of their dogs and was still loveable through all that she endured

Thunder

This was Thunder, fortunately for him, he didn't starve to death because of me and a neighbor. The owners moved and left him behind. He was found a loving home. He looked like he did in that picture until he started getting fed by my neighbor and I.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Something to think about ....

Please watch this. It's very moving .... :crying: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Qlw3pzWv4


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 1 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697214


> Something to think about ....
> 
> Please watch this. It's very moving .... :crying:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Qlw3pzWv4[/B]


 :crying: :crying: That is very thought provoking and heartwrenching.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Then there's the pit bull's victim's stories:


*Pit Bull Victim Videos*




Also, there's quite a bit about pit bulls and bite info. on the following dogsbite.org link. The link to the pit bull *OWNER* info. is really interesting. 


*Pit Bull Owner Info. Link*



I'm not too sympathetic regarding aggressive dog breeds right now. I've got an idiot for a neighbor who is letting her aggressive German Shepherd run loose and I'm having to take appropriate action with this dog. 

Not long ago I was walking our golden retriever Sadie on a leash and had Karli in a frontpack carrier (on our own property) and the german shepherd tried to attack us. The neighbor did exactly what the article says pit bull owner's tend to do - blame the victims. I'm not going into details, but this german shepherd owner tried to tell me she had a right to let her dog run loose and tried to tell me I should walk my dogs elsewhere. She's going to have to try to explain this to appropriate law enforcement officials from now on. Animal Control has been out to talk to her twice. I'm calling the police department from now on.




*dogsbite.org*


The major difference between a small/medium dog bite is the damage that can be done to the victims. We're talking puncture wounds versus maiming or killing victims because of the strength of the jaws of larger aggressive dogs. 

*Pit Bull FAQ Sheet Link*



Joy



Edited to add Pit Bull Owner Info., Pit Bull FAQ sheet links, and picture of neighbor's German Shepherd in OUR yard.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

This is one of those very sensitive subjects amongst not only dog owners but people in general. I have seen both sides of the spectrum and still believe that a lot of pits get a bad rap because of their name and look. A very close friend of mine owned a pit named Rocky for years, he was one of the best dogs I have ever seen in my entire life. My friend still gets very emotional when he talks about Rocky because they were truly best friends. I have also seen and experienced attacks by other breeds of dogs, yet I NEVER hear about how these dogs are evil, bad, should be banned/killed etc. My best friends daughter was attacked by a cocker spaniel as a baby and still has a scar under her eye from the attack. Nobody batted an eye, but said that the baby being in its carrier near the ground with a toy in her hand was a "target" for the dog. Sorry, that's bull! I was attacked by a doberman when I was about 4 years old, the dog had my entire head in its mouth.....the owners blamed the attack on the fact that someone was taking a picture of me standing near the dog because it was as tall as me, saying the flash on the camera made him attack me. Again...bull. Pits are not the only dogs that attack or even kill people or other animals, you just don't hear about the other attacks because those breeds are "nice" breeds. I am sorry to all of the people who have had bad experiences with pits, but I feel like banning them and killing them is not the right thing to do. I do understand that you can't necessarily change a dog's temperament, but there are plenty of dogs with smart owners who have trained them and spent a lot of time with them who would never do anything to hurt a fly. Like I said, this is a very sensitive subject and I know that not everyone agrees on this, but is it really necessary to kill all of them because of bad breeding and stupid owners??? I just hate the thought of poor animals being killed. It breaks my heart. :smcry:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I volunteer at an animal shelter and of course see lots of pits/pit mixes, and many of them are incredibly sweet. It saddens me to know they don't have much of a chance because of their breed. Also, I was at someone's house last year who had three outdoor rescue pits who all had sad history stories, and had been through a lot before being rescued. All three were fine towards me. Then I go inside where there's an older mixed breed the person had since puppyhood, and who had had a nice life. Guess which one gave me a totally unprovoked bite? Yep, the mix. Go figure.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I occasionally visit dogtime.org because they have some interesting articles on there from time to time. I'm not sure, but I think veterinary behaviorist Ian Dunbar is connected to the site. I just went there to see what was new, and low and behold this article was the most recent one posted:

Link to article titled "Do Dangerous Dog Breeds Exist?"







Joy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this is a sensitive subject, thanks to everyone for keeping it polite and cordial


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I truly appreciate that people have posted so many links to different types of information on this subject. The people on SM are amazing, I am glad to be a part of this site! :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 1 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697214


> Something to think about ....
> 
> Please watch this. It's very moving .... :crying:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Qlw3pzWv4[/B]



Oh Sher :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Thank you so much for sharing that. Ball of tears here...those babies have nothing to be sorry for.

They have the sweetest faces in the world... :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I really think it's all about what you teach your pup. My brother has a pit for the last 11 years has never hurt a fly, my husbands aunt has a pit she is 4 has never hurt a fly she even smiles when you come over (reminds me of Crissy) to visit, my neighbor has a pit again has never hurt a fly.

I had a beautiful Rottie about 17 years ago weighed in at 140 lbs. The biggest baby ever he would even jump into my bed when he'd sneek into my bedroom or you could find him at my feet and I'd use him as a rug. My kids use to ride him like a horse when they were little. :goof: When he escaped a few times from the gate he would go visit the neighbors everyone knew him since we lived in an enclosed community. They all loved him.

Unfortuntly I was traveling alot for work and had to rehome him after having him for 3 yrs. I gave him to a friend of my brothers in Orlando that supposedly had experience with Rotties. I found out a few years later that they had to put him down. I think of it now and still get teary eyed. :smcry: I found out his new owner taught him to attack and would bait him. He had killed two cats in the neighborhood within a week and the third one he tried to kill a week after the cat owner got in the way and he bit her. They came to an agreement that he would be put to sleep and she wouldn't sue. 

I broke down and cried like a baby more out of anger then anything else they turn a sweet gentle pet into a mean vicious animal. I think all dogs/animals have a potential to bite but it's up to the owners to teach them and raise them correctly. :angry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 2 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697415


> I really think it's all about what you teach your pup. My brother has a pit for the last 11 years has never hurt a fly, my husbands aunt has a pit she is 4 has never hurt a fly she even smiles when you come over (reminds me of Crissy) to visit, my neighbor has a pit again has never hurt a fly.
> 
> I had a beautiful Rottie about 17 years ago weighed in at 140 lbs. The biggest baby ever he would even jump into my bed when he'd sneek into my bedroom or you could find him at my feet and I'd use him as a rug. My kids use to ride him like a horse when they were little. :goof: When he escaped a few times from the gate he would go visit the neighbors everyone knew him since we lived in an enclosed community. They all loved him.
> 
> ...


 :bysmilie: Aww Maggs, thats heartbreaking I am so so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 2 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697415


> I really think it's all about what you teach your pup. My brother has a pit for the last 11 years has never hurt a fly, my husbands aunt has a pit she is 4 has never hurt a fly she even smiles when you come over (reminds me of Crissy) to visit, my neighbor has a pit again has never hurt a fly.
> 
> I had a beautiful Rottie about 17 years ago weighed in at 140 lbs. The biggest baby ever he would even jump into my bed when he'd sneek into my bedroom or you could find him at my feet and I'd use him as a rug. My kids use to ride him like a horse when they were little. :goof: When he escaped a few times from the gate he would go visit the neighbors everyone knew him since we lived in an enclosed community. They all loved him.
> 
> ...


 :crying: :crying: I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 2 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697415


> I really think it's all about what you teach your pup. My brother has a pit for the last 11 years has never hurt a fly, my husbands aunt has a pit she is 4 has never hurt a fly she even smiles when you come over (reminds me of Crissy) to visit, my neighbor has a pit again has never hurt a fly.
> 
> I had a beautiful Rottie about 17 years ago weighed in at 140 lbs. The biggest baby ever he would even jump into my bed when he'd sneek into my bedroom or you could find him at my feet and I'd use him as a rug. My kids use to ride him like a horse when they were little. :goof: When he escaped a few times from the gate he would go visit the neighbors everyone knew him since we lived in an enclosed community. They all loved him.
> 
> ...



Your story breaks my heart, my family has a rott and he is one of the best dogs I have ever had, his name is Harley but we call him "brother" because he was the brother to our little yorkie Freddie Girl before she passed. Every time I visit my parents, I go outside and he jumps up and showers me with kisses!!! Of course he can knock me down now too since he is about 135 lbs! 

I especially agree with the last part of your statement. (bolded) No matter which way you turn it, animals are animals. They all have the potential to bite or be vicious, whether they are small or big etc. They are animals, but it is definitely the responsibility of the owner to make sure that they are shown what is acceptable behavior and what is not. Beyond that, of course you don't have much control, but putting forth the effort to raise a happy, healthy and well behaved animal is what it is all about.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am very terrified of Germany Sheps. My neighbor had one when I was little and he got loose and came and bit me in the arse while I was in my own yard. Ever since then, I can't seem to get over my fear. I don't think they are all bad dogs, but I do believe certain breeds need a certain type of owner in order to raise them properly. Unfortunately I think many owners of the breeds that have a bad rep..don't take enough time to train their animals, nor do they take enough time to make them a family member. It's a shame b/c in the end, they are all God's creatures and deserve love and respect.


----------



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is the pictures from my earlier posts.
Finally got them to work right.

















This was Cami, my favorite. She smiled at me when I went to feed her. She died of starvation. Through all the starvation, abuse, and neglect, she was still loveable to both humans and dogs.










This was Thunder. He looked like that until my neighbors(former freinds) moved. Then my other neighbor and I fed him and found him a home.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 2 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697557


> Here is the pictures from my earlier posts.
> Finally got them to work right.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I still can't see them


----------



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 2 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697560


> QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 2 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697557





> Here is the pictures from my earlier posts.
> Finally got them to work right.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I still can't see them 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, for some reason it won't work for me

Wonder if this will work

http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/s...99d4d6cd54a.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/s...0102/cami-2.jpg

Those two above links were Cami and the link below was Thunder(fom my previous post)

http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/s...eee422ccf-2.jpg


----------

